# GIGABYTE 3D Mercury



## Frederik S (Sep 19, 2007)

3D Mercury is the name of GIGABYTE's first ever case with an integrated water cooling system. The case is aimed at first time water cooling buyers and is extremely easy to setup and maintain. Is this case worth the money or is it just another overpriced attempt to fuse a water cooling system and a chassis?

*Show full review*


----------



## Geoff (Nov 29, 2007)

*Noisy pump*

I've just set up my 3DMercury case, and everything is silent EXCEPT THE PUMP.

Very noisy, very irritating. I can wind the fan speed dial to about 50 % before it starts to make a dent in the pump noise, and not until 80% does it start to hide the pump noise.

Is mine just a dud?

What are other peoples impression of the pump noise on this case???


----------



## intel igent (Nov 29, 2007)

nice review fredrick but this product is a WASTE of money and does not perform as you would expect.

idling at ambient or near ambient?!?!? ROFLMAO definately NOT.

what did you use to measure temps? was the enviroment controlled when testing? too many variables that make your testing/review temps unreliable

not starting a war. just tryin to save some1 some hard earned cash.

this is good for the person that has lots of money and is NOT concerned about performance, just wants an easy quick solution to W/C. for that person it will be wonderfull.


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 3, 2007)

The ambient temperature was 20 degrees C at all times. The pump in my system only makes some resonant noise and is almost inaudible even with the fans near "Silent". All of the temperature readings were recorded with CoreTemp 0.95 as stated in the review or with RivaTuner for the GFX.


----------



## chip12977 (Mar 15, 2008)

what are the tube sizes, i cant find them anywhere, thanks chip


----------



## wizzywig (Apr 7, 2008)

you might wanna check this out 
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/WebPage/thermal_file/3dmercury_flash.swf

Also as fredrick stated in the install guide you MUST remove all AIR from the system else your get massive amounts of vibrations (Noise) but if you do the tip and flush trick to get the air out its close to silent also a bit of silicone spunge helps get rid of that last bit of vibration fot a preinstalled W/C system this is the easy install  have done for a client in ages SO SO SO much space. But i cant get the temp to drop under 26c even when on max and he only have a (P4 3.6HT) but on that note before i changed his case to this the CPU emp was at 36-45 

hope this helps


----------

